# Three gyutos--what would you pick?



## toddnmd (Feb 11, 2015)

Okay, if you could have three and only three gytuos, which would you choose?

I know sometimes people think about having different types (maker, steel, length, grind, etc.) that complement each other. I'm curious to hear what people would pick. I'm more interested in those that cost $500 or less.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Feb 11, 2015)

hm Marko, Marko, Marko?
thought I could easily get away with just one


----------



## chefcomesback (Feb 11, 2015)

Kochi , Marko , yoshikane skd in alphabetical order


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Feb 11, 2015)

It depends what would you use it for, i guess. For a general gyuto, i would choose Takeda 270mm.
For small work, like dicing onions, Watanabe 210mm aogami.
For a laserish gyuto i would go first for a Tanaka 240mm R2 (not that much over $500), but because we are bound to the $500 limit, i would go then for a Masamoto KS 240mm (ks3124). You could try a Tadatsuna 240mm gyuto also, but i have never used that one. I hear it is a laser and very good.


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for the ideas. Feel free to include details like length, steel, etc. Curious if people just go with the best or have some balance. If I had three, I'd for sure have a carbon and a stainless or at least semi-stainless. And would likely have a couple different lengths--210 and 240.


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 11, 2015)

I would go with a 12 inch carbon vintage Dexter Russell, 260 Mario in CPM-154, Martell 240 in O1 Carbon.


----------



## Geo87 (Feb 11, 2015)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> hm Marko, Marko, Marko?
> thought I could easily get away with just one



+1! 

I have one but 2 more would be nice. 
Really want to try one in A2 hearing some crazy stuff about its edge retention.


----------



## Jordanp (Feb 11, 2015)

If I chose from what I have owned/own It'd be my 210 suisin inox honyaki, 240mm hirimoto AS and 240 Konosuke HD funiyuki.


----------



## preizzo (Feb 11, 2015)

Z kramer 10inch, itinomon 240mm kurouchi, masakage mizu 240


----------



## Timthebeaver (Feb 11, 2015)

Zensho Yoshikane Migaki 240, Mizuno Tanrenjo Akitada Hontanren 240, Sakai Yusuke white 210.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 11, 2015)

Delbert Ealy 240 (or ZKramer 10") as a Workhorse, Sakai Takayuki Syousin Sakura 240 for fine work and speed, Mario 240 as a universal (minus heavy veg)


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 11, 2015)

Kato, DT ITK, Tanaka R2 if you could find one.


----------



## Sabaki (Feb 11, 2015)

Any Okishiba Masakuni, Hoss 240 Gyuto feather stainless damascus, Bill Burke Dragon's Breath


----------



## turbochef422 (Feb 11, 2015)

Kato,DT Itk, Mario


----------



## Timthebeaver (Feb 11, 2015)

Sabaki said:


> Any Okishiba Masakuni, Hoss 240 Gyuto feather stainless damascus, Bill Burke Dragon's Breath



and the change from $500?


----------



## Sabaki (Feb 12, 2015)

Sabaki said:


> Any Okishiba Masakuni, Hoss 240 Gyuto feather stainless damascus, Bill Burke Dragon's Breath





Timthebeaver said:


> and the change from $500?


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 12, 2015)

Marko A2 Western, Shig Kasumi Western, Kato Workhorse

That's my current 3 and that's after swapping lots in and out


----------



## Geo87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Von blewitt said:


> Marko A2 Western, Shig Kasumi Western, Kato Workhorse
> 
> That's my current 3 and that's after swapping lots in and out



I think the word lots doesn't do it justice  nice choices


----------



## chefcomesback (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey they are more on the north side of $500 but definitely worth it


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 12, 2015)

I paid $400 for the Marko, $400au for the Kato and around $600 for the Shig, you just need to know where to shop


----------



## mkriggen (Feb 12, 2015)

240 Gesshin Kagekiyo K-tip in blue #1, 210 DT ITK in AEB-L, and Takeda 240 AS k-tip. The Kagekiyo for general veggies and proteins, the ITK for starchy root veggies, and the Takeda for when I just want to mince the hell out of something (it also makes a great bread knife if you put a good toothy edge on it).

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## mkriggen (Feb 12, 2015)

Von blewitt said:


> I paid $400 for the Marko, $400au for the Kato and around $600 for the Shig, you just need to know where to shop



I usually shop with some random Aussie on the interwebs


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 12, 2015)

This thread is so useless, one can NEVER get away with only 3 gyutos!!!


----------



## mkriggen (Feb 12, 2015)

daddy yo yo said:


> This thread is so useless, one can NEVER get away with only 3 gyutos!!!



Sure you can, as long as you also have 3 or 4 sujis, 3 paring knives, a couple of pettys, and 2 or three ko-bunkas:viking:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## mark76 (Feb 12, 2015)

Gents, the knife I see listed most is probably a Marko. Now I've got a few fine gyutos, varying from Suisin Inox Honyaki and Konosuke to TF and Watanabee. I know Marko is a great maker, but just out of interest: what makes his knives so great?


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks everyone for their ideas. 
The $500 limit is not strict, but it is my reasonable and practical budget limit at this time. And I wouldn't spend anything close to that much on a non-gyuto. 
Feel free to add some additional suggestions!


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 12, 2015)

daddy yo yo said:


> This thread is so useless, one can NEVER get away with only 3 gyutos!!!



Yeah, you're right! The whole premise of this thread is crazy! Who would get by with just three gyutos? I just had a momentary lapse of reason . . . sorry, everyone. ;-)


----------



## pleue (Feb 12, 2015)

Dt itk, Mario, takamura suminagashi


----------



## Luvwine (Feb 12, 2015)

For under $500, (two under $400!) how about Teryasu Fujiwara, Watanabe, and Kato ?


----------



## CB1968 (Feb 12, 2015)

Marko Western in AEB-L or A2, Gengetsu semi stainless, Tilman Leder in Niolox


----------



## drawman623 (Feb 12, 2015)

Fujiwara Teryasu Wa 210 Maroboshi with groove
Hinoura Tsukasa Wa 210 twisted damascus
Takeda 240 Classic AS


----------



## cheflarge (Feb 12, 2015)

As of today (tomorrow could be completely different).
HHH 240mm AEB-L, Western handle (I think Randy has the "coke bottle" contour down to a science.)
Shigafusa 240mm Kasumi, Wa custom
Tansu 230mm 52100, Western handle, hidden tang

Honorable mention:

I currently have, on loan, a Kikuichi 210mm Damascus w/ custom scales on a western handle. This thing is just an incredible cutter & reaches out and "barks" use me, daily.


----------

